# 2010 arctic cat 700s 31s rubbing a little



## skeeter_nash84 (Oct 19, 2011)

I want to install a lift but want to get the best bang for my buck I have power steering so arcticchat admin ricks flex bracket kit won't work and I'd love to try his other kit but it doesn't come with arched tie rods and the high lifter one does I'm trying to lift mine enough to stop the rubbing and put my kolpin fender flares back on so what does everyone think? Anyone out there running 31" laws with a lift which one and how do you like it?

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Check with Rubberdown, I believe they make lifts for the kitties. Good quality too.


----------

